

Ask HN: Which version of Rails are you running now? - w1zeman1p

If you&#x27;re using Rails in production, which version? If you&#x27;re spread across multiple versions, what&#x27;s the composition of your codebase?
======
dylnclrk
We're currently using 3.2.13, but we have a bit of Rails 2-esque code mixed in
too.

------
claudiug
4.0.1

------
darkbot
Rails 4.0.1

------
jeremyeaton89
3.2.15

------
dmelin
3.2.13

------
hkarthik
3.2.14

------
sidraval
3.2.14

------
ninthfrank07
4.0.1

